# andro plex...prohormones...



## stang07 (Apr 5, 2009)

i just purchased 2 bottles of Andro Plex by Nucleonics Researsh.
Has anyone ever tried this?..
supplement fact
serving size-2 capsules
4 androstendiol 200mg
1 androstene-3 beta, 17beta diol 100mg
19 norandrostenedione 100mg
with that i take 4 caps daily... 2 in the morning and 2 prior to workout..
im just woundering if anyone has gotten any noticable size or strength on this...i'm doing a 30 day cycle following with a 4 week pct with nolva, trib, and milk thistle...btw i'm new to ph's so any feedback will be appreciated... ohh and also was woundering while during the middle of my cycle if i can stack it with m1t(last 2weeks of cycle)(would this be a good idea ?)..i'm still not sure if i will be taking the m1t tho.... would like to get more feedback...also i live in canada, well northern ontario which i payed quite a bit of cash for 2 bottles of andro plex... and also i was woundering if estrodex by SAN would be a good anti estrogen for pct...and also just to let u knwo that i've started my cycle on april 3


----------



## aasuser30 (Apr 5, 2009)

train hard and follow diet and results will be here for sure!


----------



## stang07 (Apr 5, 2009)

thnxs aasuser30...


----------



## stang07 (Apr 6, 2009)

i was also woundering if it would be beneficial to use tribulus during my cycle... or would it just be a waste..


----------



## RickonProHorm (Jul 15, 2009)

*So any results ???*

I just purchased my 2 bottles , yesterday . here in Calgary !!!

Was it safe? Bitch tits a problem???  I have read of this side effect for these compounds until your message.

How did it go ???

Rick


----------



## godofthesms (Jul 16, 2009)

*Andro plex*

How much did u guys pay for the bottle? i just picked some up also... i will let u know how it goes for me. 

70$ i paid

i have already taken a similar bomb from another company... which had the same dosages... it went well no lethargy unlike m1t and alot say this formula is under dosed for this type of gear...

im not sure if i will pct since i will i wont go heavy! 1 pil morn 1 pil night since the life span of 1 pil is about 4-6 jours..

im gonna try to get more info stay tooned


----------



## godofthesms (Jul 16, 2009)

So...

4AD turns into 1 androstene-3beta, 17beta diol when broken down in the liver...

1 androstene-3beta, 17beta diol = 1AD Very potent shit that turns into test!!!

19-norA ... good anabolic effects..

might need to pct if you go hard... i would say nothing  more than gaspari novadex xt or maybe some 6oxo... milk thissle might be good but i would wait and see how it reacts to the liver... keep me updated


----------



## ZECH (Jul 16, 2009)

Illegal in the US


----------



## lcking187 (Jul 25, 2009)

is there any way i can get this in the us? if not is it on sale everywere in canada, if so i'm considering a drive up there.

if anyone knows the answer please pm me it bc i might forget about this thread


----------



## godofthesms (Jul 30, 2009)

*good deal!*

This is the real shit! Got crazy libido issues and acne all over! Muscles are hard as rocks and i dont even feel the pain at all anymore! went up 20lbs on everything... 

i kept my actual same weight as i was but i have been eating healthier and see a huge difference on my pant and shorts... cant wait to see where i plateau after im done! 

i only did 15 day cycles also...

i will let it settle for august then cycle a 4 week with it again! 

1-ad is the ish!


----------

